# 8dpo and 9dpo test



## ehjmorris

Hi

can you please tell me you see them too! 8dpo was at night, have been feeling exhausted, sore bbs and have yellow snot like cm for last 4 days. 
9dpo fmu is darker and can definitely see light pink in person came up after 2 mins 

sorry for photo quality, uploading always degrades pictures


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck


----------



## DaTucker

I see a faint line on the bottom test! Good luck!


----------



## MrsKatie

I'd call the 9dpo test bfp for sure!


----------



## ehjmorris

Have held my pee for 3hrs this afternoon and this test is negative.
Maybe just bad indents on the other two, weird cause they are definitely there in person and I don’t have to squint.


----------



## ehjmorris

Checked it at the 10mm and there is a line but it’s lighter than this mornings. Am I just seeing the indent?
Top 8dpo 
Middle 9dpo afternoons test
bottom 9dpo fmu


----------



## Tripltemum3

I can definitely see them on the tests!

Maybe test again in a couple of days , fingers crossed their not Evap lines ! X


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think it’s positive and the most recent one the pee just wasn’t strong enough.


----------



## ehjmorris

Update, definitely think they are just bad indent lines even though before I take them I can’t see the line.
At due two days so will just wait for it to arrive.
Thanks for looking


----------



## ehjmorris

Forgot to add this mornings test


----------



## ehjmorris

This is 8/9/10dpo fmu


----------



## monroea

I'm so sorry because I thought for sure those were positive. Those are cruel lines.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

I thought so too! Same line again tonight on long hold.
I really don’t like frer now, will see if af arrives and onto next month


----------



## ehjmorris

Pulled them apart, even the new one done tonight after 30mins.
All indents no pink except maybe 9dpo fmu that’s it.
Definitely learnt my lesson on testing early.

Goodluck all


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Me again!

af started lateThursday night, TMI it was dark red with mUcus and one clot. Nothing but brown dots on pad yesterday and then some more red this morning and nothing since.
Took a test cause boobs also sore and leaking.
This came up in 5 minutes. Is it positive, dodgy test or am I possibly miscarrying ?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:
I definitely see what you mean on the test.


----------



## ehjmorris

Had this test yesterday afternoon, definitely positive but today started bleeding heavy and horrendous cramps from front to back.

I thought maybe it was just weird implantation bleeding but it’s definitely picked up now :( maybe next month


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's definitely positive. I'm so sorry about the bleeding :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry hon. That last test was definitely positive. Did ure symptoms go away.

I had 4 definite very early miscarriages or chemical pregnancies as the professionals call it and I got faint lines that gradually got slightly darker but then wud go fainter and then the bleeding. 
For me the bleeding with them was bright red and very heavy and I passed alot of clots some big. 
The pain was also real bad but I know every womon is different. 
It does sound like u may of had a chemical pregnancy hon and I'm really sorry about that. 

I hope u get ure forever BFP soon


----------

